# Shaq's House



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More pictures here: http://www.luxist.com/2008/08/04/shaq-on-star-island-estate-of-the-day/

That's awesome.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He always lives lavish. Here I was thinking he couldnt top his Miami mansion but his new house is stunning.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Man thats amazing. Love the palm trees.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's his place on Star Island in Miami. Its freakin sick.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I still can't get over the trees.. :biggrin:

Beautiful weather too..


----------

